# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Game of Thrones

## Grey

Anyone else read/reading this book?  After watching the HBO series I decided to dig into the actual book.  I'm not usually a fan of this genre but I'm liking it!  I guess I am getting in touch with my inner geek.

----------


## JEK

I'm a fan of the HBO, but haven't tried the books. You are a thought leader!

----------


## JEK

I just watched Epi 10 of season 1 -- the finale- OMG!

----------


## bto

Hubby watched the whole series, read the first book and is about to crack the second one...LOVES this stuff.

----------


## JEK

Just downloaded the 4 book bundle on Amazon.

----------


## Grey

I ordered the 4 book set too from Amazon and am 2/3 of the way through the first book.  Thus far the HBO series seems true to the book, in my opinion.  I was shocked by the season finale of the series too!

----------


## Grey

I'm on Book 2 now.  There's more focus on Arya and Tyrion, who are two of my favorite characters.  These books are turning into fun summer reads.

----------


## JEK

I may skip 1 as it is faithful to the show.

----------


## Grey

That seems fair to me. I don't think you miss anything.

----------


## JohnC

Just into the 3rd. one. Great reads, has everything. Blood, gore, sex, deceipt, fantasy (even incest). Some great characters. Love that he kills off main characters so don't know what is coming. 
Saw season one on HBO and it is true to the book.

----------


## Hawke

"Even incest". What a recomendation. Where is this forum going. I'll admit that I am one of those Christians that are taking everyones freedoms away. But where does it all end.

----------


## JEK

A TV show. Don't turn it on if it offends you. Also a book. Don't read it if it offends you.

----------


## bto

whoa....at least she is being honest....and everyone is entitled to their opinion.

----------


## infi

Just watched the series on HBO to go. Excellent and yes some of the twists were like whoa wasn't expecting that to happen! Now hooked

----------


## JEK

I think they restart the new season soon.

----------


## infi

I think April 1

----------


## JEK

You are correct sir.

----------


## JEK

Sunday night!

----------


## infi

Frantically reading Book 2 now - will have to put in some late nights

----------


## Eddie

I saw an episode earlier today. I liked it, but am clueless as to the story. I'm an old time sword/sorcery/Tolkein type geek, and read a lot of this genre in the past. 
If you like these books, check out The Mists of Avalon, by Marion Zimmer Bradley. A retelling of Camelot from the womens point of view.

----------


## amyb

Good one Eddie. I recently gave my copy of MISTS OF AVALON tto  a co worker. I really got into the Arthurian legend.

 a very good, well written tale.

----------


## JEK

Off to good start. What kind of meat do dragons eat?

----------


## infi

I could tell you as I am reading the second book too but it would be a SPOILER. Not major though

----------


## JohnC

Just finished #3. On to 4 and just added 5 to the Kindle.
This story is wonderful. Lots of plot twists. It is hard to keep the players straight. I need to print a cheat sheet and map to know who is who.
Have never encountered a book where (spoiler alert) so many main characters are killed.

----------


## infi

I also can't believe how many pages of Book two they got through in the first episode of the second TV series. They picked story lines as far ahead as page 350 which is where I was in the book!! Now reading much faster to get ahead so I can see all the twists they take in the TV version.

----------


## JEK

Loved epi #2! Peter Dinklage is so great in the role.

----------

